# Food Porn



## BigGQ (Jul 10, 2006)

My first attempt at a stuffed pork loin.





Turned out very moist.  Almost over stuffed it.  Had trouble holding the fillings.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 10, 2006)

That ain't overstuffed.

This is overstuffed.






Don't be laughing.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 10, 2006)

Nice job Garland, damn brother that looks good!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

I was just looking through the archives for stuffed pork loin yesterday being as they're on sale up here this week.  Nick sent me several of his that were lost by ePhotoHut (thanks again Nick) and Zilla's looked real good too. BigGQ, yours looks great too!  =P~  Got any bigger pics? And can you tell us more about what's in there and how you prep'd/cooked it? Real nice char on the corn!  =P~


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 10, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> I was just looking through the archives for stuffed pork loin yesterday being as they're on sale up here this week.  Nick sent me several of his that were lost by ePhotoHut (thanks again Nick) and Zilla's looked real good too. BigGQ, yours looks great too!  =P~  Got any bigger pics? And can you tell us more about what's in there and how you prep'd/cooked it? Real nice char on the corn!  =P~



Image shack won't take it any bigger.  I'm new at this pic posting and still learning.

Stuffed it with proscietto ham, asparagus, baby portabellas, green onions and a white cheese (can't remember exactly which one) and tied it up with butcher string.  Sprinkled some wolf rub (outstanding stuff) on it and threw it on the Weber Silver B, on medium for about 1 hour and 20 minutes.  Pulled it at 145 degrees.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

Here's a larger version of BigGQ's Stuffed Pork Loin ~ It looks fantastik and very moist!  =P~  =P~  Thanks BigGQ!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

Cappy, I'm still laughing!  :grin:  Got any sliced pics?    

Sorry..


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 10, 2006)

I love stuffed pork loin.  That is one fine looking plate you gots there.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 10, 2006)

I stopped taking pics after that first one.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 10, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> That ain't overstuffed.
> 
> This is overstuffed.
> 
> ...



Cappy, did you get your shoelaces back when you were done cooking that bad boy?


----------



## Green Hornet (Jul 10, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":1ip2v35a]That ain't overstuffed.
> 
> This is overstuffed.
> 
> ...



Cappy, did you get your shoelaces back when you were done cooking that bad boy?[/quote:1ip2v35a]

I thought they were Jethro's belt from the Beverly Hillbillies! :grin:


----------



## JWJR40 (Jul 10, 2006)

That loin looks really good.  How long does it take to cook?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 11, 2006)

I'd gone on a search for cooking stringy stuff, couldn't find it.  So I bought
twine and washed it in hot water.  This was one of those things I fed the poker boys.  No one died.


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 11, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> This was one of those things I fed the poker boys.  No one died.


----------

